
Trump and Brexit: why it’s again Not the economy, stupid - amexrap
http://blogs.lse.ac.uk/politicsandpolicy/trump-and-brexit-why-its-again-not-the-economy-stupid/
======
nindalf
I think the link he shows between supporting Trump and favouring
authoritarianism is tenuous but I can't spot any obvious flow in the main
thesis - most Trump supporters are doing well economically but feel alienated
culture-wise. Also, important to note but not pointed out by the author is
that the support for Brexit was highest in areas that had seen a large
percentage change (1% -> 2%) in immigrant population, not necessarily a large
change (10% -> 14%).

